# Fresh Ginger Brisbane Northside



## aussiechucka (17/1/12)

HI Everyone.
Just letting people around Lawton Fruit and vege shop know that they had some nice fresh ginger for sale at the moment. It was around $12/kg. I just made a batch of Chapos GB up so will see how it goes. Nice and clean ginger. 
Cheers
Chucka


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (17/1/12)

jeez thats cheap.

At what part of the process did you add the ginger and how did you prepare it (shredded, mulched, pulped etc)

Really interested in seeing a good, all natural ingredients ginger beer.


----------



## aussiechucka (17/1/12)

Hi KB,
I followed Chappos recipe except for the 2 Kgs of sugar. Only added 200grams so will have to see if I get some fermentation. Hit 1.015. So looking at a very low or no alc GB. I just put some water in the food processor and blended all the ginger in that. Putting 2cm bits in at a time. 
The ginger was great as nice clean skin and a nice strong ginger bite. Will let you know how it goes. Should hopefully be fermenting at the moment. I am looking at stopping fermentation around 1.005. Then cold chilling and bottling.

Cheers
Chucka


----------



## aussiechucka (21/1/12)

This actually fermented out to 1.002. in less than two days. I am now cold chilling and looking at adding lactose so will see how it goes for sweetness.


----------

